# LA Pro Am what will the Numbers be????? Last in Attendance in 2012



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Hard to follow FL 1244 and GA 1447. Last year LA was last in attendance at 1063. How do you guys think it will turn out this year and if the shoot does not improve do you think it should be moved??


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I would like to see it moved. Not so far south would be nice.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I think it will fall below fl and al and will probabbly be last yr for la, we will find out fairly soon


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I went to a website and used a Radius map and the best locations I could come up with would be Nashville and Hickory NC I used 400 mile radius of each city and these 2 looked pretty good..


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

400 mile radius from where? The center of the universe is not GA! I personally feel that there should be at least one more further west and drop one of the far east shoots. FL would be a good one it's a long way for everyone north or west of GA.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I used Nashville and hickory NC as the center of the radius map. Why would I use Georgia does not make sense. I do agree with you about FL. I put Gainesville in the center of the 400 mile radius and most of the radius circle was in the ocean!! I also used Jackson TN it looked to fit good also..


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

FedEx home airport is in Memphis, TN and UPS's is in Louisville, KY. There is a reason for this.........

I've done the same as Cenochs. 400 miles is approximately 8 hours drive, of course that is variable but 8 hours is a reasonable estimate for family driving over a variety of roads. 

It is not unreasonable to look at the ASA tournament locations on a map and think that too many tournaments are located on the perimeter of their customer base.

I live outside Richmond, VA. ALL the tournaments are a long drive from here even if they are centrally located to their primary customer base.

By the way, I have been working in the field of "geographic information systems" for decades so I'm comfortable looking at how map points, population, demographics, roads and travel relate.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

From the following localities to Nashville, TN........
Madison, Wisconsin - 9 hours
Valdosta, GA - 8 hrs
Oklahoma City - 11
Pittsburg, PA - 8 hrs
Baton Rouge, LA - 8.5 hrs
Kansas City - 8 hrs
Peoria, Illinois - 6.5 hrs
Tulsa, Oklahoma - 9 hrs
Ann Arbor, Mich - 7.75 hrs
Raleigh, NC - 9 hrs
Dallas, TX - 11
Columbus, OH - 5.5 hrs
Little Rock, Ark- 6 hrs
St. Louis - 5.5 hrs
Richmond, Va - 9 hrs
Des Moines, Iowa - 10
Montgomery, ALA - 4 hrs

A LOT of archery folks (potential customers) are within a days drive of central Tenn.!!!!!!!!

I'm not saying a tournament could be held in downtown Nashville, though that would be interesting, I just use Nashville as a reference. somewhere outside of Knoxville would be even better as far as cost is concerned.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> From the following localities to Nashville, TN........
> Madison, Wisconsin - 9 hours
> Valdosta, GA - 8 hrs
> Oklahoma City - 11
> ...


Good information with your background you would be a asset for picking shoot locations!! I always wanted to use all the zip codes of the shooters that attend ASA Pro Ams and find a central location and second use zip codes of archers that attend 2 or more shoots and find a central location. I think this would be a interesting experiment!! 

With all the turmoil in the IBO this would be a great time to have a shoot a little northeast say Virginia to introduce ASA to IBO archers and this could result in many more shooters for the ASA!


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

My point is that you would have more ASA shooters(customers) if there were more shoots further west. By keeping most of them so far east, you are limiting your customer base to the shooters from the south east and the hardcore shooters who can afford the time and money it takes to chase the whole season.


----------



## Hoyt301 (Jul 24, 2003)

I hope the keep Monroe.
Only 3 ProAms with in 10 hrs of us are Monroe,Paris and Metropolis.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I would think there should be one in either the Dallas/Fort Worth area, or Oklahoma City area. 

Plenty of hotels, lots venues, and it would draw a ton of shooters from OK, TX, KS, MO, NM, LA and AR that normally would not travel east of the Mississippi to a shoot.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

tagmaster10 said:


> I would think there should be one in either the Dallas/Fort Worth area, or Oklahoma City area.
> 
> Plenty of hotels, lots venues, and it would draw a ton of shooters from OK, TX, KS, MO, NM, LA and AR that normally would not travel east of the Mississippi to a shoot.


Exactly my point if you won't travel east of the Mississippi to another shoot, the ASA is hurting themselves by not catering to their shooters that travel to more than one shoot. They need shoot sites where shooters that TRAVEL will attend more than one. How about a shoot in Arkansas and Missiouri and see how they went for a few years.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i'm betting west monroe tops at least 1100 this year. isn't that what the OP asked? :wink:


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

cenochs said:


> I went to a website and used a Radius map and the best locations I could come up with would be Nashville and Hickory NC I used 400 mile radius of each city and these 2 looked pretty good..


Nashville would be too close to Metropolis. Charlotte, NC would draw good but that wouldn't help the people west of the Miss. River


----------



## AR Archer (Apr 11, 2003)

Pine Bluff, Arkansas. I don't know if where they have the Ben Pearson shoot is big enough or not.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Memphis looks to be a good spot with a 400 mile radius !!


----------



## badams2s (Jun 26, 2012)

Tunica, Mississippi. 20 Minutes outside Memphis and in a rural area. Tons of hotels would be able to give discounts. Good location.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Rural would be great cause I'm not staying in Memphis.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

schmel_me said:


> Rural would be great cause I'm not staying in Memphis.


Why not? You can tour Graceland and the homeland of Three 6 Mafia both.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## badams2s (Jun 26, 2012)

Nothin in Tunica besides farmland and casinos. I'm sure they have somewhere suitable in the county for a large shoot


----------



## bowsrd (Jan 15, 2012)

hoyt301 said:


> i hope the keep monroe.
> Only 3 proams with in 10 hrs of us are monroe,paris and metropolis.


x 2


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Cullman AL home of the classic so I used it for the center 

Cullman to London KY - 347 miles
Cullman to Fort Benning - 229 miles
Cullman to Metropolis IL - 292 miles
Cullman to Gainesville FL - 525 Miles
Cullman to West Monroe - 403 Miles
Cullman to Paris TX - 588 miles


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Cloest Major Airports to Pro Ams for those who like to fly some shoot sites are great and some don't work they are to far from a airport like TX, who wants to fly then have to drive a rental 2 hours?

Paris TX - Dallas - 113 miles 
London Ky - Lexington 82 miles
Metropolis IL - 14 miles
Gainesville FL - 5 miles
West Monroe - 10 miles
Cullman AL - 48 miles
Fort Benning - 17 miles


----------



## Capital_Ken (Mar 13, 2012)

So I'm guessing Juneau, AK is out of the question?


----------



## MA Texas (Feb 27, 2008)

tagmaster10 said:


> I would think there should be one in either the Dallas/Fort Worth area, or Oklahoma City area.
> 
> Plenty of hotels, lots venues, and it would draw a ton of shooters from OK, TX, KS, MO, NM, LA and AR that normally would not travel east of the Mississippi to a shoot.


I like this idea!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

cenochs said:


> Cloest Major Airports to Pro Ams for those who like to fly some shoot sites are great and some don't work they are to far from a airport like TX, who wants to fly then have to drive a rental 2 hours?
> 
> Paris TX - Dallas - 113 miles
> London Ky - Lexington 82 miles
> ...


Better than drivin 18+ hours!

If the cost is significantly cheaper i will drive the 2 hrs.....i got way more time than money.

We fly to Florida and its either Orlando or Tampa .....

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

schmel_me said:


> Rural would be great cause I'm not staying in Memphis.


I will stay as close to Beale(sp) as i can get.....

Bbq baby....

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Why Dallas TX? The ASA has Paris and West Monroe and they are last in attendance it seems the out west shooters don't travel to there own Pro Ams so why would you put another in the west? If Paris or West Monroe had 1400 shooters then yeah maybe we could have a conversation about having one out west in a different city.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

cenochs said:


> Why Dallas TX? The ASA has Paris and West Monroe and they are last in attendance it seems the out west shooters don't travel to there own Pro Ams so why would you put another in the west? If Paris or West Monroe had 1400 shooters then yeah maybe we could have a conversation about having one out west in a different city.


Dang Charlie. Why cant we have the conversation? I don't think any of us have much stroke with the ASA so it's all for naught anyway.

Hasn't Paris been one of the biggest in years past? I can say confidently that the weather forecasts effected attendance last year.

I don't think the proposition was to have an additional shoot in TX but to replace Paris with a different western location.... like the Dallas or OKC area. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

tmorelli said:


> Dang Charlie. Why cant we have the conversation? I don't think any of us have much stroke with the ASA so it's all for naught anyway.
> 
> Hasn't Paris been one of the biggest in years past? I can say confidently that the weather forecasts effected attendance last year.
> 
> ...


I agree with you maybe a new location in OK or AK....that would work... What would be really nice is have a east and west ASA pro am tour...3 east and 3 west and a classic in the middle... Have a east and west champion and a overall champion! Now that is a pipe dream but would be really nice!!

East
Metropolis
London
Fort Benning

West
TX 
OK
Missiouri / Arkansas 

Classic Nashville area some place in the middle and then you would only be required to attend 3 pro Ams for shooter of the year or you could shoot them all and try to win both east and west..


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

cenochs said:


> I agree with you maybe a new location in OK or AK....that would work... What would be really nice is have a east and west ASA pro am tour...3 east and 3 west and a classic in the middle... Have a east and west champion and a overall champion! Now that is a pipe dream but would be really nice!!
> 
> East
> Metropolis
> ...


Been there and done.....dont see it going back


Also, dont see it not being in Florida


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Been there and done.....dont see it going back
> 
> 
> Also, dont see it not being in Florida


I know they tried to make it look like it was a east and west but it really wasn't they used the same pro am locations . For a true east/west they need better located shoot sites for the guys in the west.. I forgot about FL my bad!!


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

All about some Tunica, that would give me 2 shoots inside of 3hrs drive ! Doubtful but would be nice.


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

One in NC or VA would be great


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> FedEx home airport is in Memphis, TN and UPS's is in Louisville, KY. There is a reason for this........


...and Indianapolis is their second biggest hub for Fed Ex. i think the reason those airports were selected had as much to do with their facilities and resources as anything else. Indy has I-70, I-65, and I-69 passing through with the airport having immediate access to I-70. having said that, the city is not really the center of the country, nor is memphis or louisville...although louisville does seem to have a great basketball team(s). :shade:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

carlosii said:


> ...and Indianapolis is their second biggest hub for Fed Ex. i think the reason those airports were selected had as much to do with their facilities and resources as anything else. Indy has I-70, I-65, and I-69 passing through with the airport having immediate access to I-70. having said that, the city is not really the center of the country, nor is memphis or louisville...although louisville does seem to have a great basketball team(s). :shade:


Looking at "population" we have to look at "population of archers" and "shooting sports population". Without doing any research isn't the "general population" lower per square mile in a lot of the area west of the Mississippi. I expect the location of the "hubs" for FedEx and UPS were selected for a lot of reasons that would not relate to the ASA. But I am guessing the benefits of the interstate access to these hubs would also apply to the ASA.

Let us not forget that 3D season has a beginning and end. Also I expect to increase the number of ASA shoots would mean increasing or expanding the structure of the ASA organizationally. In other words, to add a shoot or two much west of the Mississippi would require significantly increasing the number of ASA employees and expanding the ASA business model to the point where it could only work if say 4 shoots were added well west of the Mississippi.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I guess my point is that there are a ton of bowhunters that would become competitive archers if there were more access to pro/am style shoots in there general area.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

tagmaster10 said:


> I guess my point is that there are a ton of bowhunters that would become competitive archers if there were more access to pro/am style shoots in there general area.


I feel the same way as you..


----------



## jacobw (Aug 6, 2011)

i would be game for 

Kansas City
Peoria, ILL
Little Rock, Ar
St Louis Mo
Des Moines, Ia


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

back 15 years ago they had an organization called north american bowhunters that was centered in the central US and attendance was pretty good. It also had some really cool venues like Mesa AZ, and up in the Nebraska hills. It would be pretty neat if they would do something like 3 shoots up in the northeast 3 around the central us and 3 in the south and with that in mind you could pretty much make the classic anywhere you wanted. I totally understand why ASA has the shoots in the south cause the weather is usually good and there are lots more shooters but to grow the sport something needs to be moved further west and north.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

jbeasleyshoot said:


> back 15 years ago they had an organization called north american bowhunters that was centered in the central US and attendance was pretty good. It also had some really cool venues like Mesa AZ, and up in the Nebraska hills. It would be pretty neat if they would do something like 3 shoots up in the northeast 3 around the central us and 3 in the south and with that in mind you could pretty much make the classic anywhere you wanted. I totally understand why ASA has the shoots in the south cause the weather is usually good and there are lots more shooters but to grow the sport something needs to be moved further west and north.


Sounds like what regions s tour is trying to be about.


Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Corporate Takeover of the IBO by the ASA!!!! Solve allot of issues !


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

cenochs said:


> corporate takeover of the ibo by the asa!!!! Solve allot of issues !


lol


----------



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

I do not usually post about this subject because I believe it to be one that is a never ending issue. You can't make everyone happy period. But I do have a problem with everyone saying we should get rid of the shoots in the west because the shooters in the west don't show up for their shoots like the shooters in the easy do for theirs. It seems that just from what I have read on here, the shooters in the east seem to be the ones not willing to travel to the shoots in the west. You would have to compare data that shows where shooters travel from for each shoot to make an accurate statement as to why shoots in the west are lower in attendance. I see so many people every year that are from eastern states that comment how they are not willing to make the drive to Paris and west Monroe. I know tons of people who travel to Florida and Alabama from the western states. Heck me and my wife drove all the way to fort Bennings on Friday after we got off of work at 430. I'm not blaming anyone for the low attendance. I just think that relevant research should be done before just saying scrap the western shoots because they are lowest in attendance.


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

I have not heard much about the regions tour but it sounds good. I would like to see something that would bring more people out and get them interested


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

bowhunter153246 said:


> I do not usually post about this subject because I believe it to be one that is a never ending issue. You can't make everyone happy period. But I do have a problem with everyone saying we should get rid of the shoots in the west because the shooters in the west don't show up for their shoots like the shooters in the easy do for theirs. It seems that just from what I have read on here, the shooters in the east seem to be the ones not willing to travel to the shoots in the west. You would have to compare data that shows where shooters travel from for each shoot to make an accurate statement as to why shoots in the west are lower in attendance. I see so many people every year that are from eastern states that comment how they are not willing to make the drive to Paris and west Monroe. I know tons of people who travel to Florida and Alabama from the western states. Heck me and my wife drove all the way to fort Bennings on Friday after we got off of work at 430. I'm not blaming anyone for the low attendance. I just think that relevant research should be done before just saying scrap the western shoots because they are lowest in attendance.


I agree with you more data research needs to be done about the people that attend the shoots! Where are the majority located? How many attend more than one shoot and where are they located in correlation with archers who only shoot 1 event each year. You could get all kinds of useful information just using zip codes and a few years worth of registration data but I think the ASA doesn't want to do this!!


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Capital_Ken said:


> So I'm guessing Juneau, AK is out of the question?


Bummer...I feel for ya' Man!


----------



## gaberichter (Aug 31, 2008)

I know everyone from my group is going besides me. Ill never travel to a shoot as long as its turkey season. So I'm a minus 1 and west Monroe is one of my favorites.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Just saw a post where someone said ASA's Facebook said becuase of the large number of shooters hunter class has to shoot all 40 on Saturday! Good for LA.... I know one thing if the number of people show for London they are predicting the shoot site is not big enough and will need to be moved....It is the closest shoot for me 3 hours and I hate it the most there really isn't no place to shoot there, no one wants to shoot that power line... Guys have shot it so much they no what target will be at each stake and how far!!!


----------



## MA Texas (Feb 27, 2008)

Money speaks the loudest I would imagine.


----------



## Tagmaster11 (Jan 24, 2011)

bowhunter153246 said:


> I do not usually post about this subject because I believe it to be one that is a never ending issue. You can't make everyone happy period. But I do have a problem with everyone saying we should get rid of the shoots in the west because the shooters in the west don't show up for their shoots like the shooters in the easy do for theirs. It seems that just from what I have read on here, the shooters in the east seem to be the ones not willing to travel to the shoots in the west. You would have to compare data that shows where shooters travel from for each shoot to make an accurate statement as to why shoots in the west are lower in attendance. I see so many people every year that are from eastern states that comment how they are not willing to make the drive to Paris and west Monroe. I know tons of people who travel to Florida and Alabama from the western states. Heck me and my wife drove all the way to fort Bennings on Friday after we got off of work at 430. I'm not blaming anyone for the low attendance. I just think that relevant research should be done before just saying scrap the western shoots because they are lowest in attendance.


I agree 100 % with you. I know a lot of Oklahoma archers are traveling to West Monroe and there are a lot of them that travel to every ASA Pro-Am in the east as well. Last year at Paris it seemed that most of the shooters were from TX, OK and AR. There were some shooters out of the east but no were near what you would think after reading this thread. If your numbers are up in the east it's probably because of the folks traveling from the west. Lest see how many of the shooters east of the Mississippi come to West Monroe and Paris.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i'm ready for them to move the Classic out of Cullman! i went to the web sites for hampton inns and comfort suites and the way the jacked their rates up for the classic sucks.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> i'm ready for them to move the Classic out of Cullman! i went to the web sites for hampton inns and comfort suites and the way the jacked their rates up for the classic sucks.


got my rooms....for 54 a night at days inn.....stayed there last year


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I think the Culman region is a good location. It is within 8-10 hours drive of a large ASA audience. I like the shooting site itself.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Tagmaster11 said:


> I agree 100 % with you. I know a lot of Oklahoma archers are traveling to West Monroe and there are a lot of them that travel to every ASA Pro-Am in the east as well. Last year at Paris it seemed that most of the shooters were from TX, OK and AR. There were some shooters out of the east but no were near what you would think after reading this thread. If your numbers are up in the east it's probably because of the folks traveling from the west. Lest see how many of the shooters east of the Mississippi come to West Monroe and Paris.


I agree with you but remember the numbers are up in part to the New IBO shooters the ASA is getting. Allot of shooters are not happy with the IBO...I talked with 4 guys on the practice range from Pennsylvania and it was their first ASA long time IBO guys and they said more people from the IBO in there area would be at KY this year... IBO is a sitting duck if the ASA had the resources to put a shoot up there some place next year ...


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

cenochs said:


> Just saw a post where someone said ASA's Facebook said becuase of the large number of shooters hunter class has to shoot all 40 on Saturday! Good for LA.... I know one thing if the number of people show for London they are predicting the shoot site is not big enough and will need to be moved....It is the closest shoot for me 3 hours and I hate it the most there really isn't no place to shoot there, no one wants to shoot that power line... Guys have shot it so much they no what target will be at each stake and how far!!!


I don't think the 80 shooter slots have been filled for yet that would kick in the second group of all-one-day shooters. I talked to a K45 shooter who just registered earlier this week and there were only 68 K45 shooters registered at that time so he was given a Sat/Sun spot. I'm not sure how many normally pre-register or how far in advance but that seems awful low to me for the week of the shoot.


----------



## Tagmaster11 (Jan 24, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> I don't think the 80 shooter slots have been filled for yet that would kick in the second group of all-one-day shooters. I talked to a K45 shooter who just registered earlier this week and there were only 68 K45 shooters registered at that time so he was given a Sat/Sun spot. I'm not sure how many normally pre-register or how far in advance but that seems awful low to me for the week of the shoot.


 As far as I know the 80 shooters were full for Hunter class last week. I remember seeing a post about it somewhere (maybe ASA FB) that the 80 slots were filled and the rest would be shooting sat only.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

tmorelli said:


> I don't think the 80 shooter slots have been filled for yet that would kick in the second group of all-one-day shooters. I talked to a K45 shooter who just registered earlier this week and there were only 68 K45 shooters registered at that time so he was given a Sat/Sun spot. I'm not sure how many normally pre-register or how far in advance but that seems awful low to me for the week of the shoot.


If K45 is down then attendance will be down that is usually their biggest class! Just have to wait and see until they post scores Saturday and I will add up the shooters...If it rains that won't help either!!!


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

It will have two newbies added this year. My wife and I are heading down tomorrow.


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

Go north Please!!! The closest shoot to us (in southwest Virginia) is 6 hours. HICKORY NC!!! Really though...There is NOTHING north. At all. They would have a lot of attendance if they had one just a little farther north. Kentucky draws people from Ohio, Indiana, and Pennsylvania. MOVE ONE NORTH!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

SMshootsmathews said:


> Go north Please!!! The closest shoot to us (in southwest Virginia) is 6 hours. HICKORY NC!!! Really though...There is NOTHING north. At all. They would have a lot of attendance if they had one just a little farther north. Kentucky draws people from Ohio, Indiana, and Pennsylvania. MOVE ONE NORTH!


Where in southwest Va are you located? The ASA shoot in London, KY is only 7.5 hours from Richmond. I would think Uchee Creek would be less than 8 hours from southwest Va. and Cullman Ala would be roughly 8.5 hours.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

They did do PA for a year or 2, and they used to do VA......the attendance numbers just were not there to support it. At the end of the day, this is Mike's job and income, he is going where the attendance numbers are the highest.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

There were 1205 shooters by my count. It was posted as 1254 somewhere else, so either I miscounted or some were signed up and didn't show. Either way, it is definitely over 1200.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

shootist said:


> There were 1205 shooters by my count. It was posted as 1254 somewhere else, so either I miscounted or some were signed up and didn't show. Either way, it is definitely over 1200.


I counted 1205 also anything over 1200 is good FL only had 1244.... Glad to see a good turnout TX is next..


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

So K45 goes from 120 and 140ish down to under 90?

Did they just not want to shoot all on Saturday? 

I wonder why the cutoff was set at 80 people? 100-120 have been pretty standard attendance.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

well semi pro dropped almost 30 people from the Alabama shoot that is 1/3 of the class and there were no issues with shoot times in that class.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

The numbers arent always gonna be the same. There arent alot of people that will drive a long distance to shoot. I live just south of West Monroe, Last year I went to Florida, but this year I didnt. Its a long way to go and with the cost of gas it takes alot of money, especially if I foot the bill by myself. There are alot of guys that group up and ride together, then there are some that done because they have no one to group up with. Some people are more dedicated than others. I know for me its tough because the local clubs I shoot at there is only a few of us that are my age (27) or around my age that are serious about the sport. Most locals in my area are bowhunters, they shoot on the weekends locally because its fun, not because they are trying to make it to pro.

Iv shot the Georgia pro am, and west monroe this year, Paris is up in the air if I will be able to attend it, but I plan on making the classic if it all possible.


----------



## shamlin (Aug 18, 2007)

I think the numbers could be better if the shoots were held closer to major metro cities. For example, Paris TX, is a small town without the facilities to handle the 1200 plus attendees; especially when it comes to lodging.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

CMA121885 said:


> The numbers arent always gonna be the same. There arent alot of people that will drive a long distance to shoot. I live just south of West Monroe, Last year I went to Florida, but this year I didnt. Its a long way to go and with the cost of gas it takes alot of money, especially if I foot the bill by myself. There are alot of guys that group up and ride together, then there are some that done because they have no one to group up with. Some people are more dedicated than others. I know for me its tough because the local clubs I shoot at there is only a few of us that are my age (27) or around my age that are serious about the sport. Most locals in my area are bowhunters, they shoot on the weekends locally because its fun, not because they are trying to make it to pro.
> 
> Iv shot the Georgia pro am, and west monroe this year, Paris is up in the air if I will be able to attend it, but I plan on making the classic if it all possible.


If your going to go to the classic.....its best that you book a room....NOW... you might not find a room if you wait.....and if you don't plan on going ...you can always cancel.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> So K45 goes from 120 and 140ish down to under 90?
> 
> Did they just not want to shoot all on Saturday?
> 
> ...


Don't know .....I know B stayed the same as usual. over 100..... I guess we'll have to see what happens in 3weeks.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> If your going to go to the classic.....its best that you book a room....NOW... you might not find a room if you wait.....and if you don't plan on going ...you can always cancel.


...and if you can find a room, expect to pay through the nose for it. comfort suites, hampton inn, holiday inn express among others have really jacked up their prices.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

The group I go with has rooms booked already. I'm set.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

shamlin said:


> I think the numbers could be better if the shoots were held closer to major metro cities. For example, Paris TX, is a small town without the facilities to handle the 1200 plus attendees; especially when it comes to lodging.


If you will notice ALL Pro/Ams are in smaller towns. There is a reason for this. Smaller towns are very interested in an event that will bring in $600,000 to $800,000 into to their communitys economy over a 3-4 day period. These towns and chambers of commerce are very willing to do the things that ASA has to have to successfully run these events. Bigger cities....not so much. Bigger cities could really care less about an event of this size and are not willing to help with the things Mike needs to pull off a Pro/Am. Also the sites Mike uses are very very user specific and very hard to find. Undeveloped available property is everwhere, but where do yo find a property that has the layout that Mike looks for. For example the Paris site was totally undeveloped when I first looked at in May of 2006. The City of Paris (their workers along with help from Archer's for Christ Archery Club in Paris) got the roads built, lanes cut, and all other infastructure in place by March of 2007 and had it ready for the first Texas Pro/Am. The was a monumental feat and it would not have been possible without the City's help.

By the way if you know the right people in the registration trailer its very easy to get a registered shooter count without counting the names in all the classes. One simple keystroke after registration is closed and wa-la you have a total. 1234 registered shooters in LA. Whether they all showed up and shot....I don't know that, but that was the number of registered shooters.


----------



## shamlin (Aug 18, 2007)

Tallcatt said:


> If you will notice ALL Pro/Ams are in smaller towns. There is a reason for this. Smaller towns are very interested in an event that will bring in $600,000 to $800,000 into to their communitys economy over a 3-4 day period. These towns and chambers of commerce are very willing to do the things that ASA has to have to successfully run these events. Bigger cities....not so much. Bigger cities could really care less about an event of this size and are not willing to help with the things Mike needs to pull off a Pro/Am. Also the sites Mike uses are very very user specific and very hard to find. Undeveloped available property is everwhere, but where do yo find a property that has the layout that Mike looks for. For example the Paris site was totally undeveloped when I first looked at in May of 2006. The City of Paris (their workers along with help from Archer's for Christ Archery Club in Paris) got the roads built, lanes cut, and all other infastructure in place by March of 2007 and had it ready for the first Texas Pro/Am. The was a monumental feat and it would not have been possible without the City's help.
> 
> By the way if you know the right people in the registration trailer its very easy to get a registered shooter count without counting the names in all the classes. One simple keystroke after registration is closed and wa-la you have a total. 1234 registered shooters in LA. Whether they all showed up and shot....I don't know that, but that was the number of registered shooters.


I agree and see your point. I fished at the Professional level for many years, and tournament organizations actually get paid by some of the cities to host their events as the econimic impact is far greater than the monies paid to the organizations. My point is how big COULD these shoots be if they were held, at least, somewhat closer to larger metropolitan areas. My complaint is in the lodging potential for some of the venues. Heck I live in San Antonio TX, 5 hours away from the Paris shoot and I will not be attending due to the lack of lodging! I ended up driving to Louisiana so I could attend at least 1 shoot. I know of many TX archers in the same boat; don't feel like driving 45 minutes each way to drive from Sulphur Springs TX.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Speaking of Paris..... Mike, are we going to do the Saturday morning club team shoot? If so, put the Foam Commanders from OKC in..... Thanks.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Unfortunately we got too big, too quick. Last year we had just short of 40 teams which took up two ranges. ASA feels that there is not enough time for the range officials to re-stake two entire ranges before the regular competition rounds start on Saturday morning. Its a lot of work for them as well. I am sorry to dissapoint all the shooters that have participated and enjoyed this extra team shoot.

Sincerely,
Mike & Tracy
Texas ASA State Directors

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

shamlin said:


> I agree and see your point. I fished at the Professional level for many years, and tournament organizations actually get paid by some of the cities to host their events as the econimic impact is far greater than the monies paid to the organizations. My point is how big COULD these shoots be if they were held, at least, somewhat closer to larger metropolitan areas. My complaint is in the lodging potential for some of the venues. Heck I live in San Antonio TX, 5 hours away from the Paris shoot and I will not be attending due to the lack of lodging! I ended up driving to Louisiana so I could attend at least 1 shoot. I know of many TX archers in the same boat; don't feel like driving 45 minutes each way to drive from Sulphur Springs TX.



You do know that this shoot has been on the schedule since Oct 2012....... So, who is to say you couldn't booked a room a while back.... If you werent going to be able to go....all you would of had to of done is cancel your reservation...it done all the time.....


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

shamlin said:


> I agree and see your point. I fished at the Professional level for many years, and tournament organizations actually get paid by some of the cities to host their events as the econimic impact is far greater than the monies paid to the organizations. My point is how big COULD these shoots be if they were held, at least, somewhat closer to larger metropolitan areas. My complaint is in the lodging potential for some of the venues. Heck I live in San Antonio TX, 5 hours away from the Paris shoot and I will not be attending due to the lack of lodging! I ended up driving to Louisiana so I could attend at least 1 shoot. I know of many TX archers in the same boat; don't feel like driving 45 minutes each way to drive from Sulphur Springs TX.


Before you give up please call Becky at the Lamar County Chamber of Commerce. Here is her number. 903-784-2501. I will guarantee she will find you a room. She will also cook you a great burger at the shoot as she wears many hats.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Tallcatt said:


> Before you give up please call Becky at the Lamar County Chamber of Commerce. Here is her number. 903-784-2501. I will guarantee she will find you a room. She will also cook you a great burger at the shoot as she wears many hats.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Becky is great choice to try ....thumbs up


----------

